# Cortland Ghost tip 9



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

I've got in on a TICRx 12wt. Casts like a freaking bullet, but not the most delicate landing line. Love it for the beach, quick shots and long shots, not so much for delicate laid up presentations, not to mention the clear section sinks, so again, not my favorite for laid up fish, My goto on the beach though


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

I use the 15’ on 12wt for most “technical dredging” scenarios, fits the bill perfectly. Turns over big, bulky flies better than full floater, especially in a breeze. Much faster to pick up and recast than full int., but the head still needs to be close to rod tip.
I would imagine it would take a very strong caster to pick up the 9’ with any more than 20’ of running line out.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Newman said:


> I use the 15’ on 12wt for most “technical dredging” scenarios, fits the bill perfectly. Turns over big, bulky flies better than full floater, especially in a breeze. Much faster to pick up and recast than full int., but the head still needs to be close to rod tip.
> I would imagine it would take a very strong caster to pick up the 9’ with any more than 20’ of running line out.


Can you define what you mean by "technical dredging" ? I have always referred to dredging as fishing near the bottom and this is an intermediate sink tip line we're talking about with a sink rate of 1.5 - 2 IPS


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

sidelock said:


> Can you define what you mean by "technical dredging" ? I have always referred to dredging as fishing near the bottom and this is an intermediate sink tip line we're talking about with a sink rate of 1.5 - 2 IPS


A term that a good tarpon angler coined one morning.
Throwing at rollers in low light, in deeper water.
Sometimes it’s amazing how many bites you can get, sometimes it’s equally amazing how few bites you can get.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sidelock said:


> Can you define what you mean by "technical dredging" ? I have always referred to dredging as fishing near the bottom and this is an intermediate sink tip line we're talking about with a sink rate of 1.5 - 2 IPS


That can be dredging on a 6ft deep flat, once the line is out there for a bit, like 10-30 secs. Sometimes the fish will drop completely to the bottom in 6-10 ft of water and you have to throw it out and count down before you start stripping it in. That's when I'll use a full intermediate line and it IS technical in the way you dredge it.

Andy has used both lines and he's used them for difference scenarios. I've talked to him about it before. And yes, he uses the Ghost tips, among other lines. No doubt, you can drag a shorter int sink tip up faster when needed in those situations where fish are racing by in shallower waters.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

I found that the head on the 9' ghost tip would not load my rod(fast action) so I had to overline. After that it performed as expected and will not fishing anything else for bones, perms & tarpon.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Backwater said:


> That can be dredging on a 6ft deep flat, once the line is out there for a bit, like 10-30 secs. Sometimes the fish will drop completely to the bottom in 6-10 ft of water and you have to throw it out and count down before you start stripping it in. That's when I'll use a full intermediate line and it IS technical in the way you dredge it.
> 
> Andy has used both lines and he's used them for difference scenarios. I've talked to him about it before. And yes, he uses the Ghost tips, among other lines. No doubt, you can drag a shorter int sink tip up faster when needed in those situations where fish are racing by in shallower waters.


,
Live and learn, so I'm gonna start referring to fishing for tailing bonefish as "technical dredging" from now on since they are bottom feeders.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sidelock said:


> ,
> Live and learn, so I'm gonna start referring to fishing for tailing bonefish as "technical dredging" from now on since they are bottom feeders.


I get it. I can see you referring to that term, using fast sink lead core lines like LC15 for whatever deep bottom fishing you are dredging for.....but.... let's call this one "intermediate dredging!"  Now if I can only figure out how to deep dredge for permit on the wrecks....


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Backwater said:


> I get it. I can see you referring to that term, using fast sink lead core lines like LC15 for whatever deep bottom fishing you are dredging for.....but.... let's call this one "intermediate dredging!"  Now if I can only figure out how to deep dredge for permit on the wrecks....


DREDGING.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

sidelock said:


>


This is interesting, however after watching the portion where they connect the T14 with the SA head 4 times I still have no earthly idea how the connection is made.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Its a blind splice using 16" of #50lb. Gudebrod braided mono, illustrated at the 4:14 min mark in the video.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

sidelock said:


> Its a blind splice using 16" of #50lb. Gudebrod braided mono, illustrated at the 4:14 min mark in the video.


Ahhh, That’s the part I was missing BRAIDED butt.
Thank you.

Wonder if that’s a 20# connection?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sidelock said:


> DREDGING.


I know what dredging is.


----------

